# Diseñar circuito en computadora



## eagc_90 (Abr 10, 2007)

Hola Amigos , necesito su ayuda, soy algo nuevo en esto de la electrónica, lo que pasa es que me encargaron hacer circuitos impresos y estoy buscando un programa que me ayude a hacer esto e imprimirlo, baje el Eagle 4.11 en Internet y esta bien, pero me viene muy incompleto (no me agrega unas piezas), entonces quisiera saber que otro conocen y q pueda bajarlo en la Red,, o uno completo, ya que quiero hacer una fuente y no matarme haciendo las pistas con la mano jeje ,bueno amigos, espero su respuesta, 
Gracias...


----------



## downcount (Abr 10, 2007)

Tienes el Orcad y el Protel, me gusta mas el segundo. Eso si no son faciles de utilizar, por internet hay algun manual.


----------

